# Finishing OLD Recycled Redwood



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have some redwood 1×12s that came from a really old house torn down in Ks. The problem I'm having is that it soaks up finish like a sponge! Three coats of undiluted Zinsser shellac and NO evidence of any finish on the surface. It just soaks in. Any thoughts other than to just keep laying on more coats? Thanks for looking.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe let each coat dry some first
or the wet ones will keep soaking in
deeper and deeper

you need to build a 'dam'
in the cells 
close to the surface first


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

"let each coat dry some first" Shellac dries really fast anyway but on this wood it is dry to touch in 1-2 minutes. Maybe put on 2-3 coats, leave it overnight and then try some more? I'm not married to the shellac if another finish would give me a semi-gloss with less hassle. Maybe some nice thick Spar Urethane? Always appreciate your input David.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

How about a sanding sealer….


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I have used a medium-heavy coat of sanding sealer (and let fully dry) that I sprayed on. I finished with a lacquer semi-gloss top coat. The sanding sealer did the job. I had a whole pile of 1×6 reclaimed redwood. The lacquer by itself soaked in just like its doing to you. Sure does look good once its done!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought of sanding sealer as well.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

when sanding sealers first came out
they were very sensitive
only ones made for lacquer
would work for lacquer
then sealers came out for poly

i am not sure these days
but with all the new products
i think they work for most now

all the hype from chemical manufacturers 
would have you believe only THEIR stuff works
(like lacquer thinner bygi3479 should be used with this product)
making more money for them

i got to the store
and buy what i can afford
if it says lacquer thinner
that's what i use
regardless of who makes it
(i did buy some new paint thiner that is water based
and doesn't do anything
it won't even start a fire in my stove) lol

i like the taste of lipstick
whether cheap or expensive

gluckonthisgfadvm


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy, I have had some luck with a nice thick coat of Minwax Tung Oil as my first coat or two on dry redwood. It soaks in but does seem to start a process of sealing. I let it dry a day or two between coats. Old redwood does really soak in the finish. If it has that chalky, powdery top layer I'd plane it first.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

I am a big fan of Shellac for many things. I use Miniwax Sanding Sealer before using Shellac and it always turns out great. Just let the Sanding Sealer dry over night!

Nate


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't finished redwood, but I have had some Mahogany that really soaked up finish. I used some Danish Oil and wet sanded the surface with the oil with 600 grit sandpaper. The result was a fine slurry that pushed into the pores and did a fair job sealing the wood. After a night of drying I then applied another coat with better results.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought sanding sealer was shellac (not sure just what it is now). I'll try some as it was the most recommended solution. In the meantime I found sanding to 600 grit helps a lot (especially on the end grain). Is that sanding sealer compatable with all finishes or just???? Thanks for the suggestions all.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought of sanding sealer too. Good luck!


----------



## KarenW (May 29, 2012)

Totally agree with Patron - "all the hype from chemical manufacturers
would have you believe only THEIR stuff works
(like lacquer thinner bygi3479 should be used with this product)
making more money for them"

Whatever you use, sand with at least a 220 grit paper before you put on the next coat. Sanding not only smooths the surface but also helps seal the surface, allowing you to start building up coats rather than having them soak in. If you've ever over-sanded an area (trying to remove a scratch or a spot of glue) then tried to stain the piece, the resulting light area where you've over-sanded is proof of this.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Haven't tried the sanding sealer but sanding the wood to 600 grit and sanding the shellac is working very well. Maybe sanding to that fine a grit is burnishing the wood. Thanks for the input.


----------

